# 

## Zimmer

!    ,      . ,     ,        ?   ,   ....       0%,       ? :Embarrassment:

----------

.

 .                        .
      .      ..

----------


## Zimmer

.  ,        180     - ..         ?  :      ?;  -  ,   ,       ?     -  ?

----------

,

----------

/     . .     .      .            :Wink:

----------

http://mvf.klerk.ru/nk/165.htm

----------


## Zimmer

???   ,      ,           .       18%  0%. , ,         ?    -        (     )

----------

,        ,         ,            .

----------


## Zimmer

, !     ,        . ..     - ,    ! :Smilie:    ,  -  -

----------


## Zimmer

,       -,       0%.                  18%?    ?

----------

> 18%


 ?

----------

> 0%.


 .        ,        .   18%.

----------

.        .                 .   .     .             .?

                               . 
           .        .      ?    .  .          (       )   .     3. 2012

----------

0%    (   )      ,    ,        ?

----------


## pl1

> .
> 
>  .                        .
>       .      ..


, ,
 -     ٨!!
          ?
       (15   )
 -  1  2013   ( ..  )

----------

> ?


  . 




> 


         ?        0     . 
..         ,   .

----------


## pl1

, ,

  .

----------


## pl1

, 

  :
1. .       ( 10-15 )
2.             (   2-3 )
  -  1 - ""
3.     (      ) - 
    -     " -00012"  ...
   -   (     , CMR,  "")
        -    -     
 -        ? 
     44   04021     -     .     " ".
        .     

  .

----------

,     ?

----------


## pl1

, ,

  -       0 %  .

----------

.           .
   ,  , ,    ,    -,      .   .

----------


## pl1

,  , .
   ...

----------

> ,        ,         ,            .


  - ,                 ,    ,       0%        ,        .

----------

,   ,      . ,  ,  - ,  .     ,    .

----------

> ,   ,      . ,  ,  - ,  .     ,    .


..     ?

----------

** ,

----------

.

----------

. ,     ,    18%.        .       ?

----------

?   .

----------

> ?   .


,  .      ?

----------

.

----------


## 96

:
   2  2013   
         0%
   "      "
-  





  -         
    "      "  26,05,2014

          2  2013      ?

----------

.      2-          .

----------


## 96

180

----------

> 180


  .   .

----------


## 96

?        
   ?

----------

. 9-165-.

----------


## 96

,



 ""         2  2014

----------

,      .

----------


## id1386987

!        (     ,        )     ...     .   ,       ,   .      ,      ,    .       ,  ,       . 
               .        ,      ?   ?  .

----------

. 
 :
  13  2015,     16  2015.       4       0%?      -     , .. 31 ?
  ,           (25  2016)  ?

----------

. ,         16  2015

----------


## posting



----------


## loran08

5     (  ),        .,   .              ?  "" ?    ?

----------


## plushKa_61

> 5     (  ),        .,   .              ?  "" ?    ?


    ,    ,    3 .    -  3-

----------

